# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Bostin Loyd Untold Truth about bodybuilders with Gear, peptides and Synthol!

## TylerFallon

Thoughts on this guy? just a little over a year of a transformation!. I will leave a link to his video below also.. He releases what dosages and how much gear bodybuilders are using today! ohh ye and that includes synthol. I was surprised at first because he doesn't look like he used that much of it! Anyway I want to know your thoughts. Also he is not a member of this site as far as I know. 

Before

After


Untold truth epidose #3
Untold truth epidose #3 - YouTube

----------


## krugerr

Final picture looks really good, good transformation!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Damn!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

My thoughts? How does a 21 yr old afford all that .......

----------


## FONZY007

Damn dude took hella shit, the high I've gone on test is 500mg a week and 400 mg a week on deca ... Crazy shit... But I do it just for me not to win shows!!

----------


## krugerr

Some of those doses were really high. And why was he only using EQ for two weeks? It barely hit his system. 

Is it normal for contest prep to use that much AI/PA?

----------


## rmbX66t1

> Some of those doses were really high. And why was he only using EQ for two weeks? It barely hit his system. 
> 
> Is it normal for contest prep to use that much AI/PA?


He's just summarizing the contest prep. I am sure the deca and eq were used for a lengthy period of time prior to the contest prep.

----------


## carbo

Good find. I've enjoyed watching the video and can appreciate how open they guy is about 'gear'

----------


## OnTheSauce

Wasn't as high as I was expecting

----------


## Spartans09

Wow, dedication. I'm exhausted just from listening to his drug schedule. Let alone his training routine and diet.

----------


## OnTheSauce

thats what it takes to win. props to him.

----------


## Metalject

From a competitive bodybuilding standpoint there's nothing outrageous about what he took. Steroid wise his plan is pretty common. And he's right, a lot of bodybuilders take a whole lot more...a ton more.

----------


## lolfb

Yea most of his doses aren't that high. Hell, even people who don't compete take doses at that amount. But he did stack a lot of compounds, more than what most amatuers would stack. 

What strikes me odd is his insulin dose. Did i hear wrong or did he say 4ui? Thats practically nothing. Afaik, a human naturally produces around that much insulin when eating. Considering he was taking that much AAS, id assume his insulin dose would be atleast 15-20ui

----------


## tripmachine

> Yea most of his doses aren't that high. Hell, even people who don't compete take doses at that amount. But he did stack a lot of compounds, more than what most amatuers would stack. 
> 
> What strikes me odd is his insulin dose. Did i hear wrong or did he say 4ui? Thats practically nothing. Afaik, a human naturally produces around that much insulin when eating. Considering he was taking that much AAS, id assume his insulin dose would be atleast 15-20ui


He said in the video to start low and work your way up.... he is doing 14iu's now he said in the video

----------


## AlinSR

Very impressive,evenif he cranked up the doses.

----------


## Machdiesel

Look at his before pic then look at his cycle. This kid really has no where to go. To me it looks like someone who took way to much way to soon. Ya he looks good but I assume he wants to be a professional BBr. The before pic does not look like someone dedicated enough to be a pro or warrant all the crap he took. Not bashing the kid but put in the time and build a foundation. To me he looks like a kid who worked out but didn't really pay attention to diet or care that much who decided i want to compete and used drugs to get there

----------


## austinite

foul mouthed thug. probably wears a cap cocked sideways. filth.

----------


## krugerr

Im curious, in the competitive world, is Synthol used to that extent? Whats the purpose of injecting it into the muscle thats just been worked out? Is it to stretch the fascia, in an attempt to enhance growth? Or was it just a tactic to keep the muscles filled with Synthol and to give them a more natural look when competition time came?

----------


## OnTheSauce

> Im curious, in the competitive world, is Synthol used to that extent? Whats the purpose of injecting it into the muscle thats just been worked out? Is it to stretch the fascia, in an attempt to enhance growth? Or was it just a tactic to keep the muscles filled with Synthol and to give them a more natural look when competition time came?


My buddy won Jr Usa this year and he's never used synthol. So I wouldn't say everyone is running it

----------


## rmbX66t1

> My buddy won Jr Usa this year and he's never used synthol. So I wouldn't say everyone is running it


No, I wouldn't say everyone is using it, especially when you're dealing with younger, less experienced guys. But, as you approach the IFBB and the top end guys, this protocol is pretty common, from my understanding. Congrats to your buddy too!

----------


## krugerr

> No, I wouldn't say everyone is using it, especially when you're dealing with younger, less experienced guys. But, as you approach the IFBB and the top end guys, this protocol is pretty common, from my understanding. Congrats to your buddy too!


Cool - An insight I hadnt had before. Whats the purpose of the Synthol though? I thought it was used kinda as a last minute thing to pick up lagging bodyparts, he uses it for 12 weeks pre-contest.

----------


## chi

lol i dont know about busting out a cooler in a parking lot and stabbing yourself with peptides in broad daylight. DUMB

----------


## Back In Black

He is setting himself up to be busted isn't he? I know that the law are generally only after big fish but he seems too easy to bust? Or is possession legal over there?

----------


## krugerr

> lol i dont know about busting out a cooler in a parking lot and stabbing yourself with peptides in broad daylight. DUMB


If I absolutely 'HAD' to do it immediately, I would go grab it and either do it in the car seated, or take it back inside and lock myself in a toilet cubicle, being careful to wipe with swabs!

----------


## austinite

> lol i dont know about busting out a cooler in a parking lot and stabbing yourself with peptides in broad daylight. DUMB


Seriously. Just garbage and scum. This is the type of punk that leaves needles behind in the gym restroom. Waste of space.

----------


## chi

> He is setting himself up to be busted isn't he? I know that the law are generally only after big fish but he seems too easy to bust? Or is possession legal over there?


I would say he is making himself a target for local and federal le. It's stupid and irresponsible and I hope other morons around his age aren't going to emulate his behavior




> If I absolutely 'HAD' to do it immediately, I would go grab it and either do it in the car seated, or take it back inside and lock myself in a toilet cubicle, being careful to wipe with swabs!


that's what I was thinking it's cocky and stupid

----------


## redhawk01

His chest looks like it didn't grow. Actually looks smaller. Could be the way he's posing.

----------


## chi

just read both of his parents were competitive bodybuilders and owned a gold's gym

----------


## chi

> His chest looks like it didn't grow. Actually looks smaller. Could be the way he's posing.


I think it was just the pose kid weighs in the off season 274 cuts down to 240 definitely a big guy

----------


## rmbX66t1

> Cool - An insight I hadnt had before. Whats the purpose of the Synthol though? I thought it was used kinda as a last minute thing to pick up lagging bodyparts, he uses it for 12 weeks pre-contest.


Site enhancing oils are generally used for the purpose of stretching muscle fascia. When your growth is limited (you've peaked in how big you can really get) and you couple it with AAS, gH, slin, etc. you provide an opportunity for an increase in space for muscle development. From my understanding, you allow for the fibers to grow in under the fascia, expanding the size of the muscle head.

However, in his case, he states he injected 50mL the day before (or day of, I can't recall exactly) his show. This leads me to believe he simply wanted to have the additional swelling deep inside his muscles, to cause them to look larger than they actually are (this swelling isn't permanent). I do not know just how common this type of protocol is, but surely, this young pup isn't revolutionary in his ideologies - he must've garnered the concept from someone more experienced.

In all reality, if you pump 3mL of an SEO in each head of each muscle, prior to your show - you're going to look substantially larger. Although, I'd make sure I had run synthol for a period of time to gather some experience. Mistakes in the injections will leave you with disproportion or awkward bubbling, as we so often see with synthol abusers. That certainly would be counterproductive. When I saw his competition pictures, he really looks like he did a good job with it - on stage the synthol isn't noticeable at all.




> lol i dont know about busting out a cooler in a parking lot and stabbing yourself with peptides in broad daylight. DUMB


In his defense, peptides are legal. However, this is poor practice, a bad habit, and definitely drawing unwanted attention. But, he really didn't seem like the sharpest tool in the shed.

----------


## rmbX66t1

In response to many posts here so far, I honestly commend him for his openness. I like that the kid isn't simply winning shows and saying he upped his offseason carbs by 100g a day and he is running only test e at 250mg/week. However, he is just not going about it the right way. He looks like a douchebag, he's destroyed any future chance of sponsorship, he has put himself at huge risk of law enforcement, etc., etc., etc.

The motive is right, but he just isn't going about it the right way. Class, respect (for the sport, the compounds, and everyone around him), and integrity would drive him much further.

----------


## chi

> In response to many posts here so far, I honestly commend him for his openness. I like that the kid isn't simply winning shows and saying he upped his offseason carbs by 100g a day and he is running only test e at 250mg/week. However, he is just not going about it the right way.* He looks like a douchebag, he's destroyed any future chance of sponsorship, he has put himself at huge risk of law enforcement, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> The motive is right, but he just isn't going about it the right way. Class, respect (for the sport, the compounds, and everyone around him), and integrity would drive him much further*.



I agree with you 100% as far as bold goes.


For sure I know peptides are legal but for how long with this type of behavior being flaunted openly?

----------


## Metalject

> In response to many posts here so far, I honestly commend him for his openness. I like that the kid isn't simply winning shows and saying he upped his offseason carbs by 100g a day and he is running only test e at 250mg/week. However, he is just not going about it the right way. He looks like a douchebag, he's destroyed any future chance of sponsorship, he has put himself at huge risk of law enforcement, etc., etc., etc.
> 
> The motive is right, but he just isn't going about it the right way. Class, respect (for the sport, the compounds, and everyone around him), and integrity would drive him much further.


I'll give him this, who cares about a sponsorship? Most of that stuff is such a joke and the way it's handled in bodybuilding is what's ruined bodybuilding. If more were honest it would change the face of bodybuilding and bring it to a new phase. 

That said, in a lot of ways the way this guy handles himself is annoying. He's young and definitely not going about things the smartest way possible in terms of the way he's presenting himself. The idea of injecting openly in the parking lot is a bad idea, no doubt and I don't care what he's injecting in the parking lot. However, in some ways his honesty is a breath of fresh air. That's one of the things about bodybuilding that's bothered me so much for so long, the hiding and dishonesty about what bodybuilding really is, what it really takes to be a bodybuilder. Yes, PED's are primary and THE MOST important factor and anything statements that imply otherwise are lies or ignorance. Yes you have to train hard and eat right but all the right eating and training in the world won't mean crap without a butt load of gear. 

Side note: SEO is used by a lot of guys, this is true, but not as many as he implies and it looks bad. He keeps it up and he is going to end up looking funky in the long run.

----------


## ChestNBack

Not to shit on this kid but I got to where he is at by training naturally for 2 years. Now that I started my first cycle I'm going to remember that the turtle always wins the race. I want to be able to compete for many many years. At the rate he's going he will be burnt out by 35 if not sooner

----------


## dylan111557

> Not to shit on this kid but I got to where he is at by training naturally for 2 years. Now that I started my first cycle I'm going to remember that the turtle always wins the race. I want to be able to compete for many many years. At the rate he's going he will be burnt out by 35 if not sooner


Training naturally for 2 years you got his physique? Damn bro, beast genetics. Didn't know his physique was possible natural.

----------


## ChestNBack

as far as size and shape yes. I have never been at a very low BF percentage. No need to until I decide to do my first competition. Def not as defined as he is but pretty damn close to it if I dieted down. Telling you this kid is just going to keep adding more compounds and increasing dosage amounts. He won't be in the game past 35 which is still young. My first cycle is 600mgs test E a week and 50 mgs dbol a day. Second cycle might be the same with 1 extra compound or I might even run Test E again but drop the dbol and add another compound. No more than three compounds my first year of cycling. hopefully I can get in three more cycles by this time next year

----------


## rmbX66t1

> I agree with you 100% as far as bold goes.
> 
> 
> For sure I know peptides are legal but for how long with this type of behavior being flaunted openly?


It is obscenely reckless, this is undeniable.




> I'll give him this, who cares about a sponsorship? Most of that stuff is such a joke and the way it's handled in bodybuilding is what's ruined bodybuilding. If more were honest it would change the face of bodybuilding and bring it to a new phase. 
> 
> That said, in a lot of ways the way this guy handles himself is annoying. He's young and definitely not going about things the smartest way possible in terms of the way he's presenting himself. The idea of injecting openly in the parking lot is a bad idea, no doubt and I don't care what he's injecting in the parking lot. However, in some ways his honesty is a breath of fresh air. That's one of the things about bodybuilding that's bothered me so much for so long, the hiding and dishonesty about what bodybuilding really is, what it really takes to be a bodybuilder. Yes, PED's are primary and THE MOST important factor and anything statements that imply otherwise are lies or ignorance. Yes you have to train hard and eat right but all the right eating and training in the world won't mean crap without a butt load of gear. 
> 
> Side note: SEO is used by a lot of guys, this is true, but not as many as he implies and it looks bad. He keeps it up and he is going to end up looking funky in the long run.


I agree; I hate the supplement industry, I hate how sponsors dictate the sport, and I hate how pros relentlessly lie to their fans to cover themselves. But... as long as law enforcement places such an emphasis on these socially harmless compounds, one has to protect themselves. Similarly, unless you're sitting on boatloads of money already, sponsorship is an unfortunate necessity to place an athlete in the limelight. I mean heck, someone has to pay for all the compounds the pros are lying about using.

His public honesty is a huge sigh of relief. He's just not the guy to do it, it is his character. He doesn't know how to be professional or handle himself properly. On that note, under the proper guidance, he could overcome these issues, quite easily.

I have to question the challenging of the use of SEO's. I think his protocol isn't necessarily the best for a career with longevity. But... SEO's are huge and I feel heavily used in the sport, by a lot more people than anyone will ever admit. The key to SEO's is understanding how they're going to affect your appearance. If you manipulate them properly, that can be the difference between winning and losing. On the other hand, misuse will leave you looking like a freak and destroying your career.




> Not to shit on this kid but I got to where he is at by training naturally for 2 years. Now that I started my first cycle I'm going to remember that the turtle always wins the race. I want to be able to compete for many many years. At the rate he's going he will be burnt out by 35 if not sooner


I hate to call you out, but, I have to call you out. Two years training naturally and you could've walked in and took Mr. Teen California and won the biggest show in Northern California?




> as far as size and shape yes. I have never been at a very low BF percentage. No need to until I decide to do my first competition. Def not as defined as he is but pretty damn close to it if I dieted down. Telling you this kid is just going to keep adding more compounds and increasing dosage amounts. He won't be in the game past 35 which is still young. My first cycle is 600mgs test E a week and 50 mgs dbol a day. Second cycle might be the same with 1 extra compound or I might even run Test E again but drop the dbol and add another compound. No more than three compounds my first year of cycling. hopefully I can get in three more cycles by this time next year


Until you run a contest prep, never compare what you "could" do in a contest prep to someone else's contest prep. Honestly, as a dude who has weighed in at 280 lbs. with visible abs, every aspect of bodybuilding is fun, easy, and gratifying to me... except contest prep. This is a whole different ball game, it is grueling, torturous, and the results are never as "easy" as you may think. And honestly, one slip up in your twelve weeks of prep can be the difference between first and last place. I have the utmost respect for every competitor who walks on stage, knowing they went through a contest prep - whether it be successful or unsuccessful. Reason being, in my opinion, this is the most challenging feat any athlete can put themselves through.

----------


## OnTheSauce

> Not to shit on this kid but I got to where he is at by training naturally for 2 years.


Yeah ok. Lol.

----------


## austinite

......

----------


## zaggahamma

> His chest looks like it didn't grow. Actually looks smaller. Could be the way he's posing.


was thinking the same thing and surprised nobody else noticed the disparity....chest WAY smaller ...idk, maybe the synthol in the shoulders in arms gave this look..i'm just going off the pics didnt watch the vid

definitely see the big results...amazing..minus the chest

----------


## Sledgehammer1

I live where quite a few of the top pros live and train. I see them in the gym all the time. I don't believe these guys are using SEO's. The ones that do, its so noticeable. I can see it in that kids biceps and his triceps. They don't have a natural flow anymore. 

Putting that shit in your body is dangerous. Who knows what it will do to someone 20 years from now. The body is unable to break down the oil, so its able to sit there, as a foreign substance. All in the name of what, some immediate size. That's against so much of why we are into bodybuilding... for our health and longevity.

----------


## Black

> I live where quite a few of the top pros live and train. I see them in the gym all the time. I don't believe these guys are using SEO's. The ones that do, its so noticeable. I can see it in that kids biceps and his triceps. They don't have a natural flow anymore.
> 
> Putting that shit in your body is dangerous. Who knows what it will do to someone 20 years from now. The body is unable to break down the oil, so its able to sit there, as a foreign substance. All in the name of what, some immediate size. That's against so much of why we are into bodybuilding... for our health and longevity.


Competitive bodybuilding is not healthy.

----------


## Muscleduke

Serious props to this dude. To many people are hating on this guy for telling the truth.

----------


## JRam1

He's got a new video out now where he goes after Dallas McCarver.

Props to Loyd for telling it like it is.

He'll never have a career as a competitive bodybuilder because of this but at least he's being honest about the way it is.

----------


## JRam1

> I live where quite a few of the top pros live and train. I see them in the gym all the time. I don't believe these guys are using SEO's. The ones that do, its so noticeable. I can see it in that kids biceps and his triceps. They don't have a natural flow anymore. 
> 
> Putting that shit in your body is dangerous. Who knows what it will do to someone 20 years from now. The body is unable to break down the oil, so its able to sit there, as a foreign substance. All in the name of what, some immediate size. That's against so much of why we are into bodybuilding... for our health and longevity.


Really? My guess would be that everyone who steps on stage at the Olympia in September is using an SEO product in one form or another.

----------


## AlinSR

> Really? My guess would be that everyone who steps on stage at the Olympia in September is using an SEO product in one form or another.


Yep, if not everyone, almost everyone.

----------

